# Do you think bettas can see ghosts?



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Believe what you will, but I believe ghosts exist. My house is haunted by 10 ghosts, and we've had the ghost hunters here a few times already. They got some pretty solid evidence!

I know our dog can see them. I've known for a long time that animals can see ghosts, as we've had ghosts in other houses, and our dogs would bark at things we can't see, and my cats would constantly watch things that we couldn't see too. Our dog barks and growls and chases things all the time.

I was wondering, do you think bettas can see them too? I have a feeling they can. Sometimes I'll hear a noise on one side of my room, and then glance over to my tank to make sure the noise wasn't the tank, and I'll see one of my two bettas flaring at nothing. When I see my girl flare, I know something's up. She only ever flared once. She doesn't flare at her reflection, bright colors, dark colors, or people. But I saw her flare only once, at something that I couldn't see.

My boy doesn't flare at his reflection anymore either, so when I see him flare, if it's not at me or my girl or food, I wonder what he's flaring at.

Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I totally think they do. I swear my Dad's apartment is haunted, and whenever I stay there, I have freaky things happen to my bettas. I even had a fish who went on a suicide mission there (jumped out of her cup).


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I know bettas are known to be "jumpers" anyway...but...I have never had it happen before, and I have had a lot of bettas. This one quite simply did not wish to remain in the world. Freakiest thing I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow! Something must have spooked her, I guess.

We're constantly hearing and seeing things here! I hear footsteps all the time, and I'll see people out of the corner of my eye. We know there's a little ghost girl here who died in a fire with her family. She's a pretty kid. She told us she was 6 and there are 10 other ghosts here with us. She keeps asking us for help. My step dad is a fire fighter, so we're thinking that's probably why.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Have you ever considered having your house cleansed? If you truly believe it is haunted, a cleansing would probably be good for your family, your animals, and any spirits in your home. 

To answer your question, I think it probably depends on the betta. I don't know though, since I've never been a betta.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> Have you ever considered having your house cleansed? If you truly believe it is haunted, a cleansing would probably be good for your family, your animals, and any spirits in your home.
> 
> To answer your question, I think it probably depends on the betta. I don't know though, since I've never been a betta.


We have! It didn't work. If anything, it made them more active. Since nothing religious has helped make them stop or move on, we're just trying to figure out who they are and how to help them move on. We've been having ghost research teams come out, and we have another group coming out on the 19th to another investigation. They're supposed to be bringing a medium with them, so hopefully we'll figure out more than the ghosts have already told us.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> We have! It didn't work. If anything, it made them more active. Since nothing religious has helped make them stop or move on, we're just trying to figure out who they are and how to help them move on. We've been having ghost research teams come out, and we have another group coming out on the 19th to another investigation. They're supposed to be bringing a medium with them, so hopefully we'll figure out more than the ghosts have already told us.


Hmm...Well, good luck. I'm agnostic, so I only have ever used basic cleansing (nothing religious, just sage, salt and a very firm "get the heck out!"). Hopefully, the medium will help you. Be careful though, I've only met a few who are actually gifted. Most just pick up whispers of what is happening, enough to convince you they know whats going on. If I can ever help feel free to PM me. I don't know how much help I can be, but I do know people who are very good at "ghost busting" (cue theme music).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They might.

Truth be told, I don't believe in ghosts. It's not about "super natural" stuff, it's just that I hope they don't exist. I mean, dead translucenty people living in your home? Not something I want. ^^"


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> Hmm...Well, good luck. I'm agnostic, so I only have ever used basic cleansing (nothing religious, just sage, salt and a very firm "get the heck out!"). Hopefully, the medium will help you. Be careful though, I've only met a few who are actually gifted. Most just pick up whispers of what is happening, enough to convince you they know whats going on. If I can ever help feel free to PM me. I don't know how much help I can be, but I do know people who are very good at "ghost busting" (cue theme music).


We've tried alllll of that, and it hasn't worked. xD My mom, younger sister, and I are kind of sensitive. The ghosts talk to us and show themselves to us. My mom and I both had dreams that involved the ghosts, except I can't remember a thing that was said in my dream. One of them showed my mom how they died, which caused my mom to wake up screaming.

What's freaky is when the ghost hunters were here the first time, they heard someone say "I started it" or at least, it sounded like it. Then a while later, they said "fire." The dream my mom had was of a kid throwing something into a gas fireplace, causing a chemical reaction, and blowing up the house. There's a ghost kid here, and we're thinking it was her that "started it."



LebronTheBetta said:


> They might.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't believe in ghosts. It's not about "super natural" stuff, it's just that I hope they don't exist. I mean, dead translucenty people living in your home? Not something I want. ^^"


They actually aren't translucenty! xD I believe they can show themselves to people in certain ways. Mists, orbs, shadows, or solid people. I saw my dead sister before. She looked like a shadow, but at the same time, I can describe her to you in perfect detail. Hair color, eye color, what she was wearing. The ghost kid here has showed herself to pretty much everyone as a solid person. She's fair skinned, with brown hair and brown eyes, and she's 6 years old. She's wearing a white night gown too. Thing is, they never have feet.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I used to be very sensitive as well, but I became way to overwhelmed by other peoples problems. I learned to block them out mentally, and I rarely have any problems. I also, cleansed my house and blocked stuff from my room. Anyway, so I never thought of this question until after the fact, and I don't want to invite anything in to answer it (because I don't need that rabbit hole), but maybe you could ask... how do they have clothing on? I mean, clothing is not alive or even part of a persons "being" so why aren't spirits naked? It might be a dumb question, but I think it's legit.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

bettacrazygirl86 said:


> They actually aren't translucenty! xD I believe they can show themselves to people in certain ways. Mists, orbs, shadows, or solid people. I saw my dead sister before. She looked like a shadow, but at the same time, I can describe her to you in perfect detail. Hair color, eye color, what she was wearing. The ghost kid here has showed herself to pretty much everyone as a solid person. She's fair skinned, with brown hair and brown eyes, and she's 6 years old. She's wearing a white night gown too. Thing is, they never have feet.


I'm sorry for your loss.. My dad had a dream about his grandmother, she died because she was a little bit too old and she was sick. I never, ever, had a dream about dead people, family or not. Why no feet? Just the gown/pants?


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> how do they have clothing on? I mean, clothing is not alive or even part of a persons "being" so why aren't spirits naked? It might be a dumb question, but I think it's legit.


I think that they can, at least to a certain extent, project themselves as they want to be seen. And since most people prefer to not wander around in the nude, they have clothes. And I read something about the feet at one point too, and thought that it was an interesting concept... If they're projecting themselves as they wish to be seen or how they were in life, how many people pay much attention to their feet?

As for the fish seeing ghosts thing, I don't know. My fish don't seem to get overly excited at random times or anything that would suggest to me that they're seeing anything that I'm not (and I'm fairly sure that _something's_ been in my room since I seem to have at least one nasty following me around), but that doesn't mean that it isn't possible.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> I used to be very sensitive as well, but I became way to overwhelmed by other peoples problems. I learned to block them out mentally, and I rarely have any problems. I also, cleansed my house and blocked stuff from my room. Anyway, so I never thought of this question until after the fact, and I don't want to invite anything in to answer it (because I don't need that rabbit hole), but maybe you could ask... how do they have clothing on? I mean, clothing is not alive or even part of a persons "being" so why aren't spirits naked? It might be a dumb question, but I think it's legit.


Typically, (and from what I've heard) I think it's because it's either what they died in, or it's something you would recognize them in. I mentioned already that I think they can show themselves to you in plenty of ways, and I guess that involves wearing clothes and even changing them! My sister (who was a miscarriage, would be triplets but was only twins because she passed) was wearing a dress when I first saw her, but she ages with my sisters and has something different on each time we see her.



LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.. My dad had a dream about his grandmother, she died because she was a little bit too old and she was sick. I never, ever, had a dream about dead people, family or not. Why no feet? Just the gown/pants?


She was a miscarriage, so we never really knew her.

I think it may be easier for them to communicate while you're asleep. I don't know how, but I've never actually had a ghost talk to me where I could hear it like I would hear another person. I've heard them on audio recorders and through a static device they can talk through, but I haven't actually heard one before. Except once, maybe, but I'm not 100% sure if it was a ghost or not. A woman whispered in my ear, saying "Don't wake me up." My initial reaction was wtf. I was talking to my friend on the phone in the same ear, and I thought it was her, but it wasn't.

Everything is cut off at the knees, basically. xD Like, it just kind of... fades. At least, that's how everyone I've talked to describes it, and that's how my sister was. I guess since they don't really need legs, they don't have them. xD


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, I have never thought about this before!!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

Fascinating. I've had a few experiences, but I've only ever seen something once, in a school bathroom as a freshman. My grandpa swore something weird is in our apartment. When they first moved in he (who is retired, and is home most of the time) said he was watching TV, and that there was an empty, disposable, flimsy, water bottle on the table. After half an hour of being glued to the tube, he gets up to get food, and discovers the bottle upside down on the kitchen table. Well, this is all fine and good, except he had placed the bottle the bottle right-side up an hour ago, and had not disturbed it. Might I add that the table has a textured, uneven surface? Attempts to reenact this event have proven very unsuccessful. He's the type to pull stupid jokes on people, but when he told us, he was dead serious. There's another instance in which he cries "paranormal," but when I moved in last April, on my first night there, a soft draft wouldn't let me close my bedroom or closet door. Finally, after closing the main door, I looked into the open closet and said,
"Please don't bother my grandparents anymore. They work really hard and would like to come home and relax peacefully. Now I know you were here before me, but this is my room now. This is our home, and we are more than happy to share the space you, on one condition: we won't bother you, so long as you don't bother us. I'm going to close my closet door now, and when I do, I expect it to stay closed. Thank you and good evening. "
Feeling a bit foolish, I closed my closet door. It stayed closed, and to the time stamp on this post, we have not experienced anything. I don't know if it was real or not, but I don't like to take chances.


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear god, I _always_ regret clicking on these threads...I believe in ghosts, and I believe that they can stay the _heck_ away from me. I have/had bad insomnia, and it makes me paranoid at night that I can hear/see things. I've only just got my first betta, so I can't attest to whether or not they see ghosts, but I do believe that animals view and interact with the world on a different level than we do. 
Back in my first house, when I was little, there were these shadows that would move across the walls/ceilings that didn't move the way shadows should, and shadowy figures that stood outside my door. It sounds like a stupid, simple thing, but to this day I can't sleep well in a pitch dark room alone.
Then there was the time that I 'hallucinated' a young man standing at my bedroom door. I wear glasses and am very much blind without them, so he was a bit of a blur, and by the time I put them on he'd vanished. He was one of the few things I've 'seen' that didn't feel threatening.
To be fair, it was at the end of a particularly bad two weeks of insomnia. I was walking round slapping at insects that "weren't there" (according to my mom)



NeptunesMom said:


> how do they have clothing on? I mean, clothing is not alive or even part of a persons "being" so why aren't spirits naked? It might be a dumb question, but I think it's legit.


I believe that ghosts are an echo of someone's consciousness. So I imagine that they'd appear as they did in a significant time of their lives. In horror movies, that's usually how they died, which is why they usually appear bloody/disfigured. Outside of movies, not everyone dies tragically or unexpectedly. There are other, more significant moments, and other reasons to stick around.

I also would like to restate and reiterate for anyone or anything that may be listening:
I believe in ghosts and spirits (which are different things.). I believe they can kindly stay the _heck_ away from me. I would appreciate if everything could respect that, the same way I'd respect anything that is hanging around. I would also like to be able to sleep without bad dreams now, please. I think I'm going to have to clean/cleanse my room the next day I have off.


whelp. 
looks like I'm sleeping with the aquarium salt tonight.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Try putting some rose quartz in your house. Incense-burning is good stuff, too. And I think music wards off the dead. I know it sounds weird, but I swear I feel a HUGE energy shift when I put music on vs. when I don't. Also, changing or varying the theme or tempo of the music can be helpful.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Rose quartz is pink...sometimes even heart-shaped.


----------



## Esahc (Mar 27, 2013)

Quartz, and crystals in general are supposed to be protective stones. I used to wear a bracelet of amethyst and hematite beads, before the string snapped a few years back.
I also use music. The right songs can go a long way towards generating positive energy, even if you believe it's only in your head. I think it might just be that silence lets you get lost in your own thoughts and fears.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to have bad dreams, back when my boyfriend was supposed to go fight in Afghanistan, that he would be back, but he'd be dead, and would just be a spirit. The worst part was that I couldn't figure out if they were really only just bad dreams, or if I was having some kind of vision of the future because sometimes I would have them during the day too, when I fell asleep.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Postscript: He IS back, but not from Afghanistan OR the dead


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

My best recommendation for anyone who think they have ghosts in their house (unless they are physically trying to harm you, or purposely scaring you.. you need an expert in these instances because it'll get worse if you try anything) is to get some salt and sage. Encircle with salt the entire perimeter of the location (so the house, the room, the car, whatever) and then go to every nook and cranny with the sage yelling at them to get out. If they stay and try to talk with you ignore them and say "go away", and do it all again (salt, sage, and "get out"). If you communicate with them, they will stay. If you have certain ones you want to stay (like a family member, or friend) tell them they are welcome to stay, but reiterate everyone else must leave. 

This should work 9 out of 10 times. But, if you are still communicating with them, or they are something bent of making you miserable, they will stay.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I don't have a lot of fish experience but I do have a lot of ghost experience-- including working as both a psychic and a guide for Ghost tour. I was even interviewed for a ghost show on bio channel. 

To sum up my beliefs there are different types of ghosts, but all ghosts are energy. So if you're sensitive to certain frequencies of energy you're more likely to sense them. They also feed off of energy. This can be your emotions or your thoughts. How many people in a haunted house have trouble with depression because the ghost influence them and feed off the negative energy. Sadness and anger produce more energy more frequently then happiness.

This is also why hauntings tend to get worse when people become aware of them. They think about them the thoughts feed a ghost to ghost become stronger and more things. Sort of a never ending cycle.

As two getting rid of them it kind of depends on what type of ghost you have. Basically there are residual goes better basically echoes of energy that were in the house. These typically don't influence anyone in the house and just repeat certain things. Hearing your laughter or footsteps are often this type of haunting.

Then there are the conscious ghosts which are there for whatever reason they have. They may have lived there died there or were brought into the house. These are harder to get rid of but can be done. Having the house blessed by a religious person helps. Getting saltwater blessed and sprinkling it around the house can help as can burning sage.

But the best thing you can do is simply ignore it and not think about the ghost. That is very very difficult to do. Thinking or saying a prayer when you notice a ghost takes away energy. You can also tell it to leave whenever you sent it nearby and then think about something else. Whether it will leave depends on how strong it is. Sometimes trying to get rid of it actually makes it stronger and harder to get rid of. 

I had a ghost when I worked on my tour follow me every night. It would appear in pictures and actually influenced my phone and my lantern on a weekly basis. He was harmless and somewhat friendly and I never bothered to try and get rid of him. So sometimes you can live with them and everything will be fine. It all depends on what else is going on in the house. If they seem from me and you live in a Happy House let it be. 

Hope this info helps.
Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I imagine that they can, just like other animals can. I'm pretty sure we haven't had any ghosts pass through our apartment lately, so I can't verify if my two fish could see them or not. But I imagine that their reactions would be: Fishy, flaring and staring it down and Fizz, running, hiding, and panting in a corner (this is what he does when he sees his reflection or another fish)


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Well the title of this thread sure caught my attention! I don't know of I believe in ghosts or not, but I do have an open mind about the spirit world. I think my boyfriend who passed away contacted me once. I say "I think" because it wasn't very dramatic but felt like a contact to me. Do fish see ghosts? I'll bet they can. Animals are so much more perceptive than we are.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

This is fascinating.  It's not something that I talk about, because usually people just look at you like you're completely insane...but I've had some things happen that I really can't explain, including some really scary stuff. 

Our house was new when we moved in, so there's nothing here that's particularly attached to the house, but I get things sometimes. 

As a very young child, I was terrorized by a black terrier that would chase me down our hallway. There was no dog...at least not one that anyone else could see. He was small and black, and mostly he just "chased", but once I heard him bark. After that time I don't believe I ever saw him again and was no longer afraid to walk down the hallway. 

It somewhat abated when I was a little bit older, and then started up again as a teenager. Some of it is good...some of it is not so good, so I typically try to stay "under the radar" so to speak. 

I also pick up on emotions of living people and animals. Not all the time, and most of it is fairly hazy, but it's definitely there. In some ways it does come in handy, I am easily able to tell when someone is upset or angry or frustrated, so I'll do whatever I need to to ease the situation, and I can tell when it's worked or hasn't. 
I'm actually better with animals than with people. With my dogs I'll actually get words or images, that doesn't happen with people. On the other side of that though, when my horse is stressed, I pick up on it, and then we just feed off of each other. Makes it hard to calm her down when she's decided to be ornery!  

I know one of my dogs picks up on things. I'll occasionally get...something...I don't know if it's energy or what, but it's unsettling, and one of the dogs picks up on it and leaves the room. He won't stay when that happens, he moves to a different bedroom. The other one never seems to notice.  

Starting to get that hairs on the back of your neck feeling, so I'm going to sign off on this post, but thanks for putting it up!!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

One more. My grandfather died at 67 from a sudden brain aneurysm. My grandparents had always lived within 10 minutes of us, and since my parents were young (they married at 21 and I was born two years later, so my grandparents were only in their 40's when I was small) it was like having extra parents. Pop was the healthiest person anyone ever knew...we figured he'd live to be in the paper at 100. Anyway, he died right during my parent's nasty divorce, and he was the last patriarchal refuge we had...so it was awful to lose him right during that time, and with absolutely no warning. 

But, what I'm getting at here, is that he "hung around" for the next year. I had purchased his old Toyota when I was 17 as my first car, and every night on the drive home, he was there. I never saw him or heard him, but it was that "someone else is in the room with you" feeling, and it was comforting. I also got it at night when I'd be up late reading or messing around on the computer. 
There were also dreams wherein I was told that it was going to be okay, and my Aunt had a couple as well. It continued on, as I said, for a year, and finally ended one night when I was sitting at my computer, and the absolutely real and palpable sensation of someone gently putting a hand on my shoulder sent be bolt upright and with a loud yelp of startlement to turning on ALL THE LIGHTS. Just because you know who it is, doesn't mean that having them TOUCH YOU doesn't startle a bit.  
He had to be sure. His entire life, Pop had always been the caretaker. He was the oldest kid and the only son in his family, later he married and fathered three boys, he was a Scout Master, a college professor of engineering at the Univ of TN, and grandfather to six...His life was about taking care of others...and he had to be sure. He couldn't leave until he was sure that it was going to be all right...and that *I* knew it was going to be all right.  I've always counted myself blessed to have been loved that much. Loved enough that not even death could stop it.  

I am a Christian, and I've always found it hard to combine thoughts of an afterlife and ghosts...and I agree with Percy, there are many different kinds, most of which (I believe) are really just repeating energies from times gone by, like recordings that get replayed when circumstances are just right. But I also believe that there is a very thin divide between this world and the one that comes after. And an even thinner curtain dividing death and love.  Pop definitely went on to whatever comes next...but he wasn't quite done yet and had to finish up some business first.


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

I love how threads like these just bring out everyone's stories! I also love that I'm not reading this at night! 

When I was a teenager going through a rough time, there would be this...thing that appeared occasionally in my room. I say thing but it was really just this sensation that seemed like a person, but didn't appear in the way that objects with light bouncing off them appear. IDFK how to use words to describe it! Anyway, she would only be there when I was crying/upset in bed over something. It was scary at first, but the sensation was just very calming and soothing so I'd just...go to sleep. In hindsight, I don't know HOW because when you think of these things like HOW COULD YOU EVER GO TO SLEEP but...I did very rapidly :lol: Shortly after my brother was born, I was on the computer way too late, and out of the corner of my eye I saw who I assumed was my mother holding a baby who I assumed was my brother (all very rapid, split-second assumptions), and she told me, "Go to sleep." Of course, I was like oh ok without even tearing my eyes from the screen (you know how teenagers - and it means I'll get off in like an hour or two), but like a second later I realized nothing about that mom/baby sensation actually felt like my mom or brother. And I looked and there was nothing there! I checked, and my mother and brother were sound asleep! I told my mom about it the next morning, and she told me that it wasn't her, but if it was she would have told me the same thing for being up that late :lol: I can't fully say that I believe in ghosts since I haven't really had anything happen to me other than that, but it still just makes me laugh now that I'm grown that I had a mother-like thing appearing and telling me to go to sleep or comforting until I did haha.

IN ANY CASE, I can't chalk it up to just needing sleep because I do remember my dog being very antsy and seeming confused when it would happen in bed (she slept in the room with me).

It seems well documented that dogs and cats know when a change in energy takes place, but what of birds and reptiles? If it's the case with them, too, then I'm not sure why it wouldn't be for fish!


----------



## Bobby43 (Apr 3, 2013)

I dont belive in ghosts. I just think you didnt sleep properly so youre seeing things. Im also reading this at 12:00 in night!


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

^ Good for you. Hope your future betta sleeps properly so he doesn't see things :lol:


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha shushcat I don't want to read this threat at night either :shock:


----------



## heyimacrab (Aug 13, 2014)

I find it weird that my fish is always chasing nothing as if its hunting for invisible stuff. It looks as if when I put my finger on the glass and he chases it. I think he sees ghosts this is great because i bought him for this reason. I put a sigil on the fish tank in the hopes that it would possess my betta so we can be partners. Yeah I know, wierd.

My aquariam is filled with crystals so this becomes even more interesting


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I would contribute to this topic but I am rather highly regarded with staff/members here and would prefer not to come off as a loon. If anyone wants to PM me that's fine but otherwise I'll listen quietly. 

ETA - Someone PM'd me about this a while ago and I never got around to responding but have since cleared my inbox. If that person sees this, PM me I didn't thing you were a weirdo I was just busy! Promise!

ETA AGAIN - And I didn't mean for that first comment to come off as arrogant, I just didn't know how else to word that statement.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

These are awesome stories and POVs 

I am not as sensitive to spiritual things as I wish I was.

I think the only experience I can point to is, after my mom died when I was 7, still feeling like she was actively with me. I didn't feel as much of a loss because she was still there, and it felt like she was still giving me advice. I'm not sure if she was actually linger or if it was just a coping mechanism -- my family never really discussed ghosts and I wasn't allowed to watch any horror movies so it wasn't a story I picked up from somewhere else. My grandmother seemed convinced it wasn't just coping.

I didn't really feel the "loss" until my teen years, when I no longer had the feeling of her being with me. I wonder if it is because we moved to a new home? I never cried about not having her until then.

Definitely think animals are more sensitive than humans in general.


----------



## heyimacrab (Aug 13, 2014)

When I turn the lights off my betta turns pale and starts to panick


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

For me personally im 50-50 on weather ghosts exist or not, or rather I believe in the possibility of them. Ive personally never really had an "encounter" with one, but I think that mostly has to do with the fact that we built our house so I doesn't have any history as many other houses, buildings and apartments do. 
I cant say for certain if a betta is sensitive to spirits or ghosts, but the way I think about it is, animals for the most part seem more sensitive to their surroundings largely because its natural instinct and what keeps them alive, but humans tend to not be as sensitive for the most part because we choose to block out the notion of the possibility of other things that can not be explained, and we believe we are safe and that nothing will harm us because we have locking doors and a warm house, and cars and technology so we believe we don't need to worry about our safety as much as say some one living in the woods. So we are less in tune with our surroundings.
But that's just my opinion on things, and hopefully that made sense.


----------

